# brown spots/streaks



## rbp 4 135 (Nov 28, 2007)

I am baffled as to what is causing this, there are brown spots on on both of my sword plants, i do not belive it to be a problem of phosphates, as all the other plants are fine. the swords in question, and other plants are growing well and are kept in a tank with perameters as follows, Nitrate 15 ppm. co2 injection 1 bubble persecond lighting 128 watts over a 40 breeder. dose weekely with flourish comprehensive supplement and potassium. I have lately been reading in my microbiology class about viral infections in plants, and associated pictures, and some of the pictures seem to resemble the spotting i see occuring here. 

Help:
andy


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Welcome to APC!! It is hard to tell what is wrong from your description. Can you provide a picture?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Nov 28, 2007)

hmm ya, ill have to run home and grab my camera, i dont hav it with me up here at college.

Also thanks for the welcome:
Andy


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You are supplying that 40 gallon tank with more than 3 watts per gallon of light. That is high light intensity, and it will drive the plants to grow very fast, quickly using up the nutrients in the water if you don't dose them adequately. So, you need to pick a dosing scheme, such as EI or PPS Pro, and follow it very carefully. Also, I don't think you can get enough CO2 in a 40; gallon tank with only one bubble per second. To be sure, get a drop checker, with 4 dKH distilled or deionized water. Sword plants need lots of nutrients, either in the substrate or in the water, and will quickly outgrow your tank with all of that light.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Nov 28, 2007)

kk good information, ill get a dropp ckecker. Yes the light is 3 wpg but it is only NO t-8 so the par is not all that high. I will look more in to the dosing methods you mentioned.


----------

